# Santa came early for me!!



## Debbied1026 (Nov 15, 2007)

i got a camera yesterday it doesnt take the best of pics but it gets em out here to the world lol
below is the best pic that i have so far until my husband comes home and he holds each one while i snap a pic. 
on my myspace.com page in the pic album marked Our Animals there are more pics plus you can kinda get an idea of there cage size the link is right here ~~~~ http://profile.myspace.com/index.cf...&MyToken=7bd88f45-af78-46ad-907e-9c449cf8f09c


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats great you got a camera!!! Looking forward to seeing more pic's its kind of hard to see them closely but they are definitely normal grey's.

I looked at your myspace but I couldn't find the pictures I am a little slow at these things ..lol


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Great picture I clicked on the link but it wouldn't load. Waah!


----------



## Debbied1026 (Nov 15, 2007)

this next one kinda gives you an idea how big their cage is 
notice how messy it is? lol also notice that cookie tin thingy over in the corner? well that was full of shredded paper they love playing in it and carry them little bitty pieces of paper all over the cage! and floor lol


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Glad to hear about the camera! The link didnt work for me either.I'll check back for when u post them here.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Awww, they're so cute! That's a good idea with the cookie tin full of paper. I stuff paper bags with millet and paper for my guys to forage through. They love it.


----------

